# Canister filter recomendation



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey all. I am looking for a canister filter for my 10 gallon. I currently have a Penguin 125 on it and while it is a nice filter, I think a canister might be better. First, do many others use small canisters for 10 gallons and if so what kind? I have been looking at the FLuval 104 and the Eheim 2213. Also, when choosing a canister filter, the recomender flow rate of 4-5 times the capacity of hte tank per hour do not seem to apply, at least to the better filters. I realize that this should mean that they are more efficient but don't we also want a good flow rate for the boundry layer around the plants, nutrient dispersion and to prevent dead spots that could lead to algae "pockets"? I am not sure what to think. 

Thanks


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Been running on Fluval for the last year and a half, and I'm really happy with it! There was a great offer on Eheim this week, so I bought one to see what all the fuzz was about. To tell the truth, I don't know if it was such a great deal really :? It looks OK, and I guess the filter is very effectiv. I have some doubths about how effectiv the Fluval design is on small particels, but after running it in a large bucked with much debris in it, it cleared the water up in just minutes so it can't be all bad. I'm getting a new 55G tank this weeken that I will use the Eheim filter on. Guess I know more after that's been running a few weeks. But if money is a issue, go for the Fluval


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would recommend the eheim classic series cannisters. I currently have a 2217 on my 75 and it works great.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

you can consider Zoomed 501. two of my friends use it in 10g tank. i'm using it in 5.5g. it works great. i suggest you can also use a mini power head such as Azoo one in 10g with 501. :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1285&item=2374515033&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V

Tim


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

The smaller of the classic series of Eheims is a great little filter! It's also smaller than most of it's competitors, not to mention quieter.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I run an eheim 2213 and a 2215 on my 55g (overkill), but the water is super clear. Most people run the 2213 on planted aquariums up to 30g or so. That 2213 would be super filtration for a 10g.

Matt


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, thanks for the input everyone I just ordered the fluval 104. It has the same gph(actually 9 gph more) than the eheim 2213. I am sure that the eheim is better and I figure I will reget it soon enough but I figured the $20 difference would by all my ferts for a bit an a nicer gravel vac and a couple bulbs. It like that for now THanks for hte wonderful input. My next filter (for a 20 or 30 gallon) will be an eheim. Thanks again.


----------



## tuvok (May 15, 2005)

Sorry to dredge this thread up but I am looking into what options exist for a canister filter for a 10g tank. dennis I was wondering if you could share your experiences now that you have had the fluval 104 for close to two years.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Unfortunately, Eheim discontinued their most suitable small-tank canister, the 2211, some years back. The 2213 can serve, but frequently needs some spraybar customization to control/direct/moderate current.

But asking about canisters in general is quite like asking about religion or politics - our emotions and personal beliefs get in the way.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Tuvoc

The Fluval 104 worked well for my 10 gallon. It seemed to have the right amount of flow for the tank but it woudl have been powerful enough to use an inline reactor or heater if you wanted too. 

The only flaw I have in the Fluval is the hoses. Fluval uses large diameter, stiff plastic hoses that are somewhat annoying to use. These hoses have a 5/8 ID meaning that the connections on the filter ar 5/8. To get around this annoying issue, I replaced the fluval hoses with standard vinyl tubing. I used a short piece attached tothe filter then a reducing 5/8"-1/2" plastic bard and ran 1/2 vinyl tubing to the aquarium itself.

Simple fix. Other than that the Fluvals are nice. Definately not as nice as Eheim, IMO, but good for smaller tanks.


----------



## kilroy (Aug 6, 2004)

RTR said:


> Unfortunately, Eheim discontinued their most suitable small-tank canister, the 2211, some years back.


Eheim is rereleasing the 2211. It's currently available in Europe. I'm not sure if they've set a release date for the US yet or not.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

That is great news! I need another, have no spares.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I second the eheim 2213. I used to run one on my 10g before. Great filter decently priced and will run for months before needing a cleaning.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Rena Filstar series are great. I run an xp2 on my 30 gallon.


----------



## tuvok (May 15, 2005)

Thanks all for the feedback. I was doing some reading and came across the Zoo Med 501 which I had never heard of. I ended up buying one but I am having second thoughts from some of the write ups that I have read on some turtle and amphibian sites. I may take it back depending on what else I find out (although it is a few bucks cheaper than the Fluval).


----------



## tuvok (May 15, 2005)

Thanks all for the feedback. I was doing some reading and came across the Zoo Med 501 which I had never heard of. I ended up buying one but I am having second thoughts from some of the write ups that I have read on some turtle and amphibian sites. I may take it back depending on what else I find out (although it is a few bucks cheaper than the Fluval).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Zoo Med 501 has lots of positive reviews. From what I hear it's great for a 10 gallon. Let us know how yours goes. Also for people who don't know what the Zoo Med 501 you can find it here at www.reptilesupply.com

-John N.


----------



## tuvok (May 15, 2005)

I'll try to keep you informed. Also, for those of you in Canada near a Petcetera store it looks like they carry their own storebrand version of the Zoo Med 501. Only instead of being in the reptile section (as is the case in Petsmart) Petcetera carries theirs in the aquarium section.


----------



## kilroy (Aug 6, 2004)

> I ended up buying one but I am having second thoughts from some of the write ups that I have read on some turtle and amphibian sites.


That is perfectly understandable. I have turtles and am a member on a turtle forum and have come across that filter before. The reason it gets bad reviews is because it's horrible for turtles! Turtles require a huge tank and constitute a very large bio load. Something that the 501 is in no way capable of handeling. To give you an idea my 2 turtles are currently in a 100g tank running a Filstar XP3, which is actually undersized for them. As soon I as I find a job they are both going into a 250g+ tank with a DIY wet/dry. It's really sad that 90% of the stuff marketed in pet stores towards aquatic turtles is in no way sufficient and sometimes completely inappropriate.

For a small planted aquarium it's prefectly fine though. I believe brianclaw is actually using one on an 8g tank.


----------



## tuvok (May 15, 2005)

Thanks kilroy. I had my suspicions that what you pointed out about their use in turtle tanks was the case. I was pricing Fluval 104s and Filstar XP1s and I think I'll give my little Zoo Med a chance as it is a bit cheaper than the others.


----------

